# Understanding antibodies?



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I got my recent tests back from the doc's - got the #'s over the phone, so I don't have the actual papers in front of me. My numbers are getting better:

After 6 weeks of 50 mcg levothyroxine

TSH
Was: 15.4 (.4 - 4.0)
Now: 6.0

T4 
Was: .8
Now: 1.0

He is putting me on a name brand med (Levoxyl) and upping it to 75 mcg since the TSH is still too high.

I also got these numbers (as a result of asking for antibody tests)

Thyroid peroxidase: 869.7 (range 0 - 9) (no, those numbers are not typos!)

Does anyone have any ideas what these peroxidase numbers mean? I know it means I have hashimotos, but is that a crazy high # even with hashi's?? what do I do from here with that info?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I got my recent tests back from the doc's - got the #'s over the phone, so I don't have the actual papers in front of me. My numbers are getting better:
> 
> After 6 weeks of 50 mcg levothyroxine
> 
> ...


Glad your TSH is coming down. This is very very good.

We need to know exactly which antibodies these are. When you get the info, please post.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Edited with the correct test names. Those numbers are for thyroid peroxidase.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Edited with the correct test names. Those numbers are for thyroid peroxidase.


Thank you so much! The first thing we need to understand here is that high titers of TPO are quite common in Hashimoto's patients. But that is not conclusive; it is only suggestive. TPO is suggestive of a myriad of things.

I hate it when the buck stops there for when a doctor says you have high TPO, therefore you have Hashimoto's, this is giving the patient short-shrift because something else could be going on as well.

Read this and you will see what I mean.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

You will also see that cancer is one of those concerns so I am urging you to get a sonogram at the very least and at the very best, RAIU (radioactive uptake.) It is one of many considerations and you just have to go through the list and rule it in or rule it out re that list of possibles.


----------

